# Keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk möglich - plötzlicher Fehler



## Sakul971 (22. März 2020)

*Keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk möglich - plötzlicher Fehler*

Guten Tag,
gestern haben wir uns endlich einen neuen Router besorgt. Der war auch dringend notwendig. Nachdem wir den Router angeschlossen haben hat auch alles geklappt. Alle Geräte konnten sich mit dem Router verbinden. Auch mein PC. Den hatte ich dann gestern Abend bis in die Nacht mit dem Internet genutzt. Heute morgen kann dieser sich aber plötzlich nicht mehr mit dem Router verbinden. Es taucht immer der Fehler "Keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk möglich" auf. Auch wenn ich versuche auf den Repeater zu zugreifen, klappt es nicht. An den Einstellungen vom Router wurde nichts geändert und auch am PC habe ich keine Updates seit der ersten Anmeldung installiert. Nachdem ich nach dem Fehler gesucht habe, habe ich viele Lösungsmöglichkeiten bereits durchgeführt - aber alle ohne Erfolg.

Router neustarten
Treiber aktualisieren
Treiber deinstallieren 
IP zurücksetzen
Firewall deaktiviert
PC natürlich mehrfach neugestartet
Register Datein für das Netzwerk gelöscht
Netzwerk zurücksetzen

Und wahrscheinlich noch ein par andere Dinge die ich wieder vergessen habe. Ich bin auf jeden Fall vollkommen am Ende, was Lösungsideen angeht.
Daher suche ich jetzt hier nach Hilfe.

Eine Möglichkeit per LAN eine Verbindung zu erstellen habe ich nicht!

Und bitte beachtet: am Tag zuvor hatte alles perfekt geklappt und es wurden seit dem keine Einstellungen geändert. Alle anderen Geräte kommen ohne Probleme ins Netzwerk.

Ich hoffe hier schnell und gute Hilfe zu finden. Diese Probleme machen mir echt zu schaffen.

Router: Fritz!Box 7590
Betriebssystem: Windows 10
WLAN-Stick: ASUS USB-N13 300Mps

-Sakul


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (22. März 2020)

*AW: Keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk möglich - plötzlicher Fehler*

Welcher Router und welches Betriebssystem?
Kommen andere Geräte noch ins inet?


----------



## soulstyle (22. März 2020)

*AW: Keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk möglich - plötzlicher Fehler*

Hi,
erkennt dein Pc denn ein W-Lan Netzwerk?
Wenn Ja die Verbindung mal löschen und neu erkennen und die Zugangsdaten neu eingeben und verbinden lassen.
Wenn das nicht geht, deine W-Lan Karte deinstalieren und erneut nach neustart installieren und neu verbinden .
Schau mal obs klappt.


----------



## Sakul971 (22. März 2020)

*AW: Keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk möglich - plötzlicher Fehler*

Fritzbox 7590
Windows 10

andere Geräte haben keine Probleme


----------



## Sakul971 (22. März 2020)

*AW: Keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk möglich - plötzlicher Fehler*

Ja, das WLAN Netzwerk wird erkannt (andere Netzwerke aber nicht)
Habe bereits alle Netzwerk Einstellungen einmal zurückgesetzt, aber ohne Erfolg.
Auch mein WLAN Stick einmal neu installiert.


----------



## soulstyle (22. März 2020)

*AW: Keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk möglich - plötzlicher Fehler*

ist in der Fritzbox, "alle neuen Geräte zulassen aktiv"?
Solltest du bei Wlan- Sicherheit finden.
Ist 2,4 GHZ Wlan Netz oder / und 5 GHZ Wlan Netz aktiv?


----------



## Sakul971 (22. März 2020)

*AW: Keine Verbindung mit diesem Netzwerk möglich - plötzlicher Fehler*

Ich konnte mir jetzt einen anderen WLAN-Stick leihen und habe mit dem nochmal alles getestet. Mit dem konnte ich mich sofort und ohne Probleme mit dem Router verbinden.
Ich hoffe das bleibt bestehen, nicht dass morgen der neue Stick auch nicht mehr funktioniert.
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass der Stick von einem auf den anderen Tag einfach so ausfällt.

Obwohl das Problem eine andere Lösung hatte als erwartet, möchte ich mich doch sehr für die Hilfe bedanken.
Habe viele neue Anregungen bekommen die mir hätten helfen können.


----------

